# Premier Iphone et retrait Apple Store



## NewbiOS (1 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir !

Après plusieurs années sur Android j'ai eu envie de changement. Je me suis alors laissé tenter par le Xs Max 256go.

Actuellement hospitalisé j'ai commandé mon iPhone sur le site Apple avec retrait vendredi dernier entre 14h30 et 15h, un ami se chargeant de récupérer le précieux. 
Sur place et à l'heure on lui dit qu'il y a des retards sur les commandes et que ce n'est pas prêt, il faut repasser lorsqu'on aura reçu la confirmation. 
Samedi pas de nouvelles et aujourd'hui non plus, je décide d'appeler le Store (Aix en Provence) je tombe sur une dame très sympathique qui me dit qu'ils ont encore des soucis avec le retrait en magasin mais qu'ils ont des iPhones en stock.

Je ne comprend pas bien comment et pourquoi ils n'arrivent pas à me fournir ma commande étant donné qu'ils ont du stock. 
Pouvez vous m'éclairer ? Je pensais que chez Apple le service était Premium mais je vois que ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## Bartolomeo (1 Octobre 2018)

C'est juste que ce sont des feignasses à Aix ! 

Bon rétablissement !


----------



## lostOzone (2 Octobre 2018)

Le service est loin d’être premium. Il n’y qu’à regarder les retour sur le sujet du Genius Bar. Par contre l’accueil est bon mais le service n’est pas meilleur qu’ailleurs.


----------



## NewbiOS (2 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir, j’ai donc annulé ma commande mais je suis passé au Apple Store d’Aix ce matin. 
Il y avait bien du stock et ils m’ont confirmé qu’ils avaient quelques problèmes avec le retrait en magasin. J’ai pas eu plus de précisions. 

Du coup je suis ressorti de la avec mon nouveau XS Max avec lequel je vous écris ces quelques mots !!
Je vais sûrement mettre un peu de temps à m’y habituer mais j’en suis content pour le moment.


----------



## Bartolomeo (2 Octobre 2018)

La bonne nouvelle c'est que t'es sorti de l'hosto !


----------



## NewbiOS (2 Octobre 2018)

Pas du tout, aller retour en Uber avec mes béquilles mais surtout faut pas le dire !


----------



## Bartolomeo (2 Octobre 2018)

T'es un dingue dans ta tête toi !!!


----------

